# Best UK clinic for over 40's (using own eggs) & approx costs?



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,


I know that this is probably an impossible question to answer, as to some extent it will be down to person opinion or experiences, but of those over 40 mums who tried (and were successful) with IVF using own eggs which clinics did you use? I have been pondering, for a long time now, about doing another cycle of IVF, but several things keep holding me back namely finances (or lack of) and also that I know I should really get some tests done first i.e. AMH / Day 3 bloods etc to see where I stand but in a bizarre way keep putting it off for fear of a result that will just tell me it's too late! Also I know I was incredibly lucky to have success before, and thank god every day for my two boys, so almost feel guilty trying to have another and worry that if something went wrong or complications it would be in part because of my age.


Anyhow, I just would love to hear some success stories and from people who have used for example ARGC which seems to have the best results for my age group? What do they charge as I have heard some extortionate amounts and to be honest whatever it costs we would have to add to the mortgage so I have to be realistic. That said though, think I would rather pay more for 1 or 2 cycles at the clinic with great odds, than go through 3-4 cycles or more at a clinic where the odds were lower. 


Thanks for reading   


Foxyloxy xx


----------



## CurlyBob75 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Foxyloxy,

This is a bit late but I think I'm one of many who have clicked onto your post hoping to see great replies to your request....

They will be on this site somewhere....I know they are  

I am 41, husband 43 and this year after 4 years of IVF discovered an extra dynamic that after a donor egg cycle, which yielded us 1 blastocyst from 14 eggs that there maybe issues with his sperm. So this has just opened the door for me to think we can try again with my eggs.......so have spoken with ARGC and CRGH. These two were most recommended and as you know have by far the best results for our age group.

We are in a monitoring cycle with ARGC but I would say haven't committed to going with them as yet. What I can tell you is that in the consult, the physician was encouraging and didn't make me feel like the problem is my age so for us ladies over 40, that does make a difference. That response in itself may help you to take the first step 

They have a pay as you go system, which I have to say, I like....it's a nice way to not realise how much you are spending! They quoted us a maximum of £15,000 for the cycle and a potential further £10 - 15,000 for post BFP to get you to 12 weeks. Scary but we are the same as you...we would rather pay more and do less. Also bare in mind that is maximum cost...everything included. They are good numbers to have in your head but everyone will be different in what they build into the cycles - it's the immunology testing and intralipid injections etc, which really add on to the cost and if you don't need those (at least a £1000  a time) then you're not looking at those costs - another reason we thought...do the monitoring cycle - we'll have a clearer idea of where we stand. 

The monitoring cycle will cost us approx £1400 - immunology testing, day 1-3 bloods, hormone profile, scan day 10-14 and day 21 progesterone bloods (other bloods we had done previously including AMH so these may need to be added).

We were recommended CRGH as they have a focus on genetics, which is relevant for us. I have had 7 miscarriages - two we know to be genetic issues. We went along to the free 15 minute consult and lovely guy but kept saying we would probably end up with a donor egg and wasn't focusing on what we wanted to know, which was about their processes to support genetic issues - the complexity of our situation was too much for him so we are meeting with the main man this week - Paul Serhal before making a decision. Will know about the ££ then but essentially we will want PGD if we can get it so always look for the maximum cost. 

Sorry - not a success story yet but I thought I could at least give you some tangible information and also let you know that you're not alone looking for those great stories to help make these really tough decisions!!

I hope there are some Mums who post to your original thread - I'll be reading too!!

Good luck with all you decide to do!!!  

CurlyBob xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi CurlyBob


Just wanted to say thank you for replying to my post and all the information you provided. Did you go with ARGC in the end? How is it all going?


Foxyloxy


----------

